# Natural FET v's medicated FET???



## hobnob (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi,I am looking to start a FET shortly and have been to the clinic today for my planning consultation. The nurse I saw was advocating that I do the natural FET rather than medicated and was wondering what others experiences of a natural FET were? The nurse said that the success rates are the same for natural and medicated. I had a successful 'fresh' cycle a few years ago which resulted in my beautiful daughter and would now like to try for a sibling for her. ....I feel reluctant i think to trust my body doing the natural option? Has anyone had success with a natural FET??Thanks   xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi.  I am in the 2ww but as no one responded thought I would.  We did a natural and all was easy peasy.  I was taking a supplement called inofolic and Accupuncture but all was pretty much bang on schedule which is weird for me.  Lining was good.  I am happy we insisted on natural.  Feels so much better thus far but we won't know for another two weeks yet.  Good luck!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

We're just thinking of starting our FET, just a little lovely singleton for us.  Our clinic have also suggested a natural cycle with the standard meds after transfer.  They said that the success rates are higher due to the body going through less trauma and everything being much calmer.

I think that it feels right, it's a little scary as everything else so far has been so heavily managed and modified but if the body is more relaxed and under less stress then that's got to be good.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

I did a natural FET last year and found it so easy and not stressful at all, certainly better than the fresh cycles, I've done 3 fresh plus an IUI and that FET was the only time I've ever got a BFP, sadly it didn't last but it was certainly the nearest I'd ever come to success. We have 2 frozen embryos from our recent fresh cycle and I plan to do natural FET's again, I'd never pick medicated.

I have no lining problems at all but my lining was actually better during my natural cycle (around 11mm) than treatment ones (around 9/9.5mm)


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your GET didn't stick Tinks xxx. 

That's so interesting to read your experience, I'm really hoping for less stress this time!  Funny you mentioned your lining being better unmedicated, my clinic said the same. I really hope mine gets better. Each time I've not got much over 7mm and its been seen to be fine but I desperately want to get to 9mm this time, it sounds like that gives way better chances.  I've tried absolutely everything so perhaps a natural cycle will be better


----------



## hobnob (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi, thanks for your responses. I decided on a medicated cycle in the end as I just felt it would give me a better chance. Everything seems to have gone well so far. I have my last scan on Thursday and my lining was 10.9mm thick so nice and squishy, plus I'm having the embryo glue to really stick them in there!   My transfer is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eekkk that has come round very quickly. Crossing my fingers and toes that my little frosties thaw okay....................trying to stay positive and very excited!   xxxxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Best of luck to you xxx I think medicated FET is the way to go, like you I don't trust my body and it is nice to know that a doctor is in control of my hormones! I am in the 2ww now. I hope your transfer goes smoothly tomorrow xx


----------



## hobnob (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks and good luck!!


----------

